# Do I need to change my GST number? (Canada)



## safeUber (10 mo ago)

Hi guys.
I have a GST number for online shopping(retail) that I used a long time ago. However, this number was not deleted.
I've been doing Uber Eats delivery for a while now.
Do I need to enter a GST number in Uber's tax settings?
If I have to enter it, can I just enter the number I have?
Someone told me. 
The type of GST number I currently have is for online shopping (retail). 
So I need to get a new number for Uber Eats delivery or change the GST type.
What should I do?


----------

